# WTT in January?



## jenwantsababy

Just curious if there is anyone else who is waiting until after the holidays to TTC! I'm 32 and my husband is 33; we have been waiting for quite a while but are almost ready! Now that it's down to the last month, every day seems to go slower than the last. Maybe if we talk about it we can make the time go faster! :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey Jen :flower:

Official ttc will start in April, but I'm thinking of getting off BCP after the new year! Been on it quite a while and I'm a little concerned about getting everything back on track. 

Ironically enough my name is Jen too and I also live in the PNW. I'm in the Portland area - you?


----------



## I Love Lucy

OH and I are hoping to TTC in August, July at the earliest so we have a while to wait. I wish you the best of luck on your TTC journey. :dust:


----------



## Burt

jenwantsababy said:


> Just curious if there is anyone else who is waiting until after the holidays to TTC! I'm 32 and my husband is 33; we have been waiting for quite a while but are almost ready! Now that it's down to the last month, every day seems to go slower than the last. Maybe if we talk about it we can make the time go faster! :)

Hi, we are waiting to try in Jan 12. Im 31 and my husband is 32, im really nervous but slowly getting excited about it :thumbup:


----------



## jenwantsababy

hi everybody! :) i am quite excited to start TTC in January; i have been with my husband for twelve years and married for 4, and have been off the pill for about 4 years but been WTT. i was on it for 10 years before i went off. yes i am from the pacific northwest and live in seattle, i have been here for seven years now and he is originally from the PNW. i also feel nervous too, but am so excited about all of the possibilities. i can't wait to create a new little life and see what qualities from each of us appear in our little baby. and i can't wait to love and care for a little one. i feel like i have so much love to give and i just can't wait.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey hun. I'm 28 and my DF is 29 and we're starting TTC this next cycle. :) I'm set to O sometime between Jan 2 and 4 and our wedding will be on the 1st, so we're pretty darn excited! Maybe that sounds a bit soon, but he and I were friends for several years before starting dating a year and a half ago, so it's not quite as sudden as it sounds. ;)We're out in Colorado atm, but I think we'll be moving back out to the west coast by the end of next year. OH's employers want him back in the office in San Francisco instead of telecommuting


----------



## kassxox

Hi! We are also WTT in January, its getting so close! I'm nervous. I'm hoping it happens quickly.


----------



## jenwantsababy

i also hope it happens quickly although i am trying to be okay with however long it takes! i think i will have my next period (sorry, tmi) somewhere around january 6, so i will probably ovulate sometime close to january 22, i think. i am pretty excited because we will coincidentally be on a vacation to hawaii - what a beautiful place to start making a baby!! :sex:

congratulations on your upcoming wedding, pinksprinkles! :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

jenwantsababy said:


> i also hope it happens quickly although i am trying to be okay with however long it takes! i think i will have my next period (sorry, tmi) somewhere around january 6, so i will probably ovulate sometime close to january 22, i think. i am pretty excited because we will coincidentally be on a vacation to hawaii - what a beautiful place to start making a baby!! :sex:
> 
> congratulations on your upcoming wedding, pinksprinkles! :flower:

Oooo! Hawaii! That sounds like so much fun! What's the occasion? Or is it just a fun trip?


----------



## lucy2013

Good luck in January. Hope it all goes well.

I wish I could say I was joining you!


----------



## jenwantsababy

actually, my husband has a conference for work there every January, so we can charge the trip to his office and all we have to pay for is my plane ticket. :) it's one of the closest warm-weather places to Seattle, so it's a fun easy trip! it's just a coincidence that i will be O at the time! good place to start TTC (although we will probably be DTD before we get there anyway!). :winkwink:


----------



## Bababall

Hi. I'm WTT in Jan. my next period due 30th Dec and then we're trying. Although my last period was 6 days late so not too sure how accurate my timings are. Im so excited, can't believe it's nearly time:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## totatola

I'm WTT in January too! AF just arrived today (3 days earlier than I was expecting) so we will TTC after the next one which should arrive around Jan 9th although who knows now after this one?! :shrug: Secretly I'm happy that it's been brought closer by those 3 days - so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Jenba

jenwantsababy said:


> i also hope it happens quickly although i am trying to be okay with however long it takes! i think i will have my next period (sorry, tmi) somewhere around january 6, so i will probably ovulate sometime close to january 22, i think. i am pretty excited because we will coincidentally be on a vacation to hawaii - what a beautiful place to start making a baby!! :sex:
> 
> congratulations on your upcoming wedding, pinksprinkles! :flower:

I too will be due to ovulate around the 22 January!! I have six week cycles so am actually ovulating right now but if we try now and I happen to get pregant I would not fit in my wedding dress!! :dohh: So desperate to start trying though!!


----------



## totatola

Jenba said:


> jenwantsababy said:
> 
> 
> i also hope it happens quickly although i am trying to be okay with however long it takes! i think i will have my next period (sorry, tmi) somewhere around january 6, so i will probably ovulate sometime close to january 22, i think. i am pretty excited because we will coincidentally be on a vacation to hawaii - what a beautiful place to start making a baby!! :sex:
> 
> congratulations on your upcoming wedding, pinksprinkles! :flower:
> 
> I too will be due to ovulate around the 22 January!! I have six week cycles so am actually ovulating right now but if we try now and I happen to get pregant I would not fit in my wedding dress!! :dohh: So desperate to start trying though!!Click to expand...

Haha - I think I'll be ovulating around 22nd Jan too! Can't wait


----------



## Jenba

totatola said:


> Jenba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenwantsababy said:
> 
> 
> i also hope it happens quickly although i am trying to be okay with however long it takes! i think i will have my next period (sorry, tmi) somewhere around january 6, so i will probably ovulate sometime close to january 22, i think. i am pretty excited because we will coincidentally be on a vacation to hawaii - what a beautiful place to start making a baby!! :sex:
> 
> congratulations on your upcoming wedding, pinksprinkles! :flower:
> 
> I too will be due to ovulate around the 22 January!! I have six week cycles so am actually ovulating right now but if we try now and I happen to get pregant I would not fit in my wedding dress!! :dohh: So desperate to start trying though!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha - I think I'll be ovulating around 22nd Jan too! Can't waitClick to expand...

Lets hope we can all become bump buddies at the same time!! Would be fab to fall pregnant straight away! Lots of :dust: for us all :)


----------



## Emma345

We are :) I cannot wait....I would of TTC earlier if OH had agreed. Hoping it happens quickly as would love Jacob and his sibling to be quite close together :)


----------



## jenwantsababy

wow it sounds like there are a bunch of us who will be trying at almost exactly the same time!! i feel excited for all of us! can't wait for january! :happydance:


----------



## SamTTC

Hi Everyone, 

May I join you all?

My OH and I are going to start TTC in January after all the stress of christmas is over with! Im sooo excited just seems now we have decided on a time the days are going sooooo slow!!! :growlmad:

Im a little worried tho as I have Crohn's Disease so not sure how that will affect a pregnancy.......Has any of you any advise on anything different I need to do with diets or anything?

I have spoken to my doctor and he assures me that my medication is safe :thumbup:

Lots and lots of fairy dust for you all!! 

Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenwantsababy

of course you can join! the more the merrier! :flower:

i agree that it's a good idea to wait until after the stress of christmas! every day does seem to be taking forever though!

i'm curious if anyone has quit drinking caffeine yet? i drink black tea every morning, but i am planning on cutting down this month and then quitting after new years.


----------



## SamTTC

jenwantsababy said:


> of course you can join! the more the merrier! :flower:
> 
> i agree that it's a good idea to wait until after the stress of christmas! every day does seem to be taking forever though!
> 
> i'm curious if anyone has quit drinking caffeine yet? i drink black tea every morning, but i am planning on cutting down this month and then quitting after new years.

I have cut down on caffeine now only have 1 cup of coffee in the morning and water and flavoured water through the day and a cup of tea at night. 

I quite smoking 6 months ago - for my health and also as I want a healthy family more! :thumbup: very proud of myself although I have found it quite easy!!

I am so excited for all of us I hope we all get our BFP's in Jan!! 

Sam xxxx


----------



## jenwantsababy

okay, i guess i have nothing else to occupy my time at the moment, so i made a list of us January girls (in this thread so far, i know there's a master WTT list as well!). please correct me if i'm wrong on any dates... :flower:

jenba -	now! O early january
bababall - after dec. 30
burt	- jan 1
pinksprinkles - jan 1, O approx. jan 2-4
kassxox	-	jan 1?
emma345	-	jan 1?
samTTC	-	jan 1?
span - jan 1
jenwants a baby -	jan 9, O approx. jan 21 or 22
totatola	-	after jan 9, O approx. jan 22
readytogo - end of january

Also, lots and lots of baby dust to genysuperlady, ilovelucy, and lucy 2013! :dust:


----------



## span

We'll be TTC in the new year too, though it'll be more like NTNP as AF hasn't returned yet so it could take a while. :wacko:

Our 1st was conceived on our wedding night at the 1st time of trying. :thumbup:


----------



## jenwantsababy

:wave: hi there! you're on the list too! I can't wait til we're all buddies in TTC! :dance:


----------



## totatola

Oooh I'm on a list! First time I've been on a list - how exciting!


----------



## Jenba

jenwantsababy said:


> okay, i guess i have nothing else to occupy my time at the moment, so i made a list of us January girls (in this thread so far, i know there's a master WTT list as well!). please correct me if i'm wrong on any dates... :flower:
> 
> bababall - after dec. 30
> burt	- jan 1?
> pinksprinkles - jan 1, O approx. jan 2-4
> kassxox	-	jan 1?
> jenba -	jan 1?, O approx. january 22
> emma345	-	jan 1?
> samTTC	-	jan 1?
> span - jan 1
> jenwants a baby -	jan 9, O approx. jan 22
> totatola	-	after jan 9, O approx. jan 22
> 
> Also, lots and lots of baby dust to genysuperlady, ilovelucy, and lucy 2013! :dust:

How amazing would it be if we all conceived in January!!! Would be so lovely for us all! :happydance: It took nine months to conceive my son with my ex so I am hoping that as I have not had a baby with my fiance that he has super sperm :spermy: and it happens straight away! :winkwink: I am already on the prenantal vits and weaning down my caffiene and hardly drinking alchohol! EXcited!! :happydance:


----------



## jenwantsababy

Jenba said:


> How amazing would it be if we all conceived in January!!!

ooh, I know!! I am trying to be pretty relaxed about the outcome, once we do start trying, but I absolutely cannot wait! I keep wondering which of us will be first...


----------



## span

Well last time I joined a little group like this I was the 1st to get their BFP.:winkwink:
Don't think that'll be happening this time, still no AF. :dohh: 
My sister has just found out she's pregnant which is lovely.:cloud9: Las time it took her AGES, this time it was 2 months. Really want to get duffed quickly now so they're really close in age! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies,
I got AF a week early (irregular cycles! how are we meant to work with them!) so once it is over we will be actually TTC a wee bit earlier than expected!! I have my ovulation tests ready and waiting but won't O until some time in January so still really a Jan TTC lady ;) Looking forward to seeing you all over in the TTC section VERY soon xxx


----------



## jenwantsababy

jenba - ahh! that is so exciting! congratulations!! :dust:

span - that would be cute to have cousins close in age! my sister-in-law is trying too, and i keep hoping that we will both conceive at the same time. :blush:


----------



## jenwantsababy

ok, TMI, but yay, today is the last time i O before we start TTC!! :happydance: i am pretty excited. so i guess i will O on Jan 21 or 22. yay, i am so excited that it's getting closer!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Woohoo! I just finished with my last AF before TTC. Hoping to O in about 8-11 days. :D Go us!


----------



## span

Hope thats your last AF for a while then! :winkwink:
Exciting times with your wedding coming up too. :happydance:


----------



## Burt

So excited now, AF due 29th and then we will be NTNP :happydance:

It all seems so real now!!!!!


----------



## readytogo

This is my first post but it seemed perfect because we're WTT the end of january and from the PNW too :) I can hardly wait and wish I didn't have to anymore but I guess its getting closer so thats good... Its pretty much ALL I think about and I think my husband has had about enough so I thought I'd venture online and find other people as excited as I was WTT. I know its a month away but it seems like forever.. hope I can hold it together a little while longer...


----------



## jenwantsababy

:wave: hi readytogo! pretty excited here too! congrats on TTC soon!

pinksprinkles - it sounds like you will O on your honeymoon! excited for you!!

burt, it sounds like you will be the next one of us TTC! coming soon!


----------



## Jenba

jenwantsababy said:


> jenba - ahh! that is so exciting! congratulations!! :dust:
> 
> span - that would be cute to have cousins close in age! my sister-in-law is trying too, and i keep hoping that we will both conceive at the same time. :blush:

Thank you I cannot wait! I've re-tried on my wedding dress and everything to make sure there is some growing space but they said there is a 2 inch seam allowance anyway so woohooo! I would love to be pregnant by our wedding. What a fabulous gift that would be :happydance:


----------



## jenwantsababy

that's awesome! every time i buy pants i wonder if i should buy a size larger, just in case...


----------



## jenwantsababy

just a few more days!! funny, i usually hate getting AF, but i am wishing she'd come early this time so we can get started!! :sex:


----------



## Burt

jenwantsababy said:


> just a few more days!! funny, i usually hate getting AF, but i am wishing she'd come early this time so we can get started!! :sex:

Thats the way i felt too!!And AF came a day early :thumbup: it will be gone by New Years day and me and hubby cant wait :blush:


----------



## jenwantsababy

yay!! :thumbup: excited for you burt!!

hmm, i wonder how we can move this group over to TTC, or TTC groups. what should we call ourselves?


----------



## span

Well we are now officially NTNP (a couple of days early :haha: ). 
As I've said before it could take a while as AF isn't back yet. For now we're NTNP but, if and when AF returns we'll start proper TTC. I don't want to stop BFing yet but we'll see what's happening by May, when Meg will be 1. :flower:


----------



## Jenba

jenwantsababy said:


> yay!! :thumbup: excited for you burt!!
> 
> hmm, i wonder how we can move this group over to TTC, or TTC groups. what should we call ourselves?

I reckon just start up a TTC January 2012 thread in TTC and we all hop on it ;) Hopefully none of us will be on there for :happydance:


----------



## jenwantsababy

January Girls! it's already done! I can't wait until we get our first BFP! :happydance:


----------

